# Cobb ovens



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Anyone got one? Is it as good as it sounds?


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

We have one helenb

It IS as good as it sounds - for the price of 10 brickettes you can cook for about 3hours!!

It is expensive to start but I like it.

It doesnt brown though so a shove under the grill for 5 mins is needed. We will use it in the winter - get it going and strap the top down, place securely in back of chuggs and a piping warm meal at the end of your journey  

I know this isnt the safest way of doing things but we do :roll: 

A


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi Helen,
Bought mine at the Peterborough show this year. They are good, well made too. The big plus points are:

They do not get hot on the outside at all so you can move them about quite easilly, even cook in a well ventilated room if you wanted to.

They are extremely economical on fuel, don't run on gas and you can cook for at least 2 to 3 hours on 5 to six brickettes.

Their strength is doing roasts and the meat does not dry out. Roast taties are good and can be cooked the same time as the meat.

Weaknesses:

As chuggalugs ses they don't crisp up chops, steak or streaky pork too well. It is recommended you cook without the lid to crisp food up but I have not found this too sucessful because of the lack of a really big fire burning down below.

Ash has a tendency to fall/blow into the trough around the fire area and this is where you cook your tates.

peedee


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

They are excellent very compact and easy to use They are easily stored,in fact they are every thing the makers claimed them to be


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Where can they be bought if unable to attend the shoes. Thanks


Motorhomer


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

*Cobb Cooker*

They have a Web site, I am sorry have not got the details to hand,I am sure it will come up if you do a search try this one seamarknunn.com/catalog/subcat646.htm


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Try this Helen:

http://cobb-bbq.co.uk

thats where we bought it from

A


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Chuggs When I did a search I came up with the American cobb site and guess what? they are the same price over there as in the UK, but in dollars.  So am trying to find a friend who is going to the states and pick me one up as it would be almost half price !


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Hi Helen
Pleased you got the information you were looking for. I do not advise starting the Cobb cooker indoors, as they can be a bit smokie on startup


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

HelenB said:


> Thanks Chuggs When I did a search I came up with the American cobb site and guess what? they are the same price over there as in the UK, but in dollars.  So am trying to find a friend who is going to the states and pick me one up as it would be almost half price !


Hi

Funny.

I got the Australian site. Just shows you depends on what you put into the google search

Motorhomer


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Ah well I asked Jeeves and he is USA orientated unless I remember to put UK after my Question :wink:


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Yep the only thing you MUST do is start it OUTSIDE as it is still a BBQ afterall :roll: 

A


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

theres a cobb oven on ebay as a" buy it now"
do a search for cobb bbq 
twodogs


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Thank you two dogs  
HelenB alias one dog


----------

